# Smithwick Top 20 Lure - Dive Chart?



## C&P2013

Does anyone have a dive chart for this Lure. I cannot locate one.

I just purchased 2 custom painted Top 20's and would like to know a little more about them prior to using.


----------



## ggrem

I just contacted Smithwick directly. Haven't heard back yet, just sent an email this morning. As of last May they didn't have one (lure was too new)so I'm hoping by now one was created. I'll pass along the info as I get it.


----------



## ggrem

8-31

10-43

11-50

13-70

15-85

18-123

20-150
They got back with me. The first number is depth and second is line out. This is based on 1.5 mph and 14 lb mono. Hope this helps


----------



## C&P2013

Thanks. Appreciate the info.


----------

